# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Problems Inserting into a Table

## mrderby

After successfully completing a table (actually I created several trying to finish SQL Lesson #5), I then tried to enter the three employee records designated by the practice exercise for Jonie, Potsy, and Dirk. My question is what do I do after entering Jonie's data? Do I enter a closing parentheses and a semicolon and begin another values statement for Potsy or what? The lesson was unclear about the syntax used in going from one record to the next. I tried every combination imaginable and kept getting error messages. I really appreciate these online tutorials but I thought this lesson had a lot lacking on this point as the "Answer" didn't address the transition from one employee record to the next. Can someone help me, please? Thanks.

mrderby

----------


## fisch4billf

I found that when I entered data, most of it was entered in twice. This included the updates as well as the initial creation of the records. There was no difference in my query syntax between the times that the data was double entered, and the _one_ time it only posted once. As far as your question goes, I ran into the same problem, and found no answer - I also tried every combination I could think of.

----------


## reva

May be you have solved this issue, but here is my answer:

I had similar problems, getting double entries, error messages and all trying to insert all the given names in one go in the created table. It looks like you cannot enter multiple records all at once.

When I entered and executed the statements for each record before adding the next record, it worked fine. (Either back page the browser and enter the statements for the next record in the same box after clearing the box or enter in the blank box that appears after it interprets the first record's statements.)

I agree that the lesson should be more clear. But searching for the answer on google, I got the idea that inserting multiple records into a table with one set of statements is only possible in the latest SQL interpreters. Am I right?

----------

